
US grocery costs jump the most in 46 years - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/12/us-grocery-costs-jump-the-most-in-46-years-led-by-rising-prices-for-meat-and-eggs.html
======
99chrisbard
Time to grow _something_ in the backyard other than grass.
[https://granolashotgun.com/2020/05/03/the-other-
pitchforks/](https://granolashotgun.com/2020/05/03/the-other-pitchforks/)

